# 2001 Jetta WE install



## riceaterslc (Sep 9, 2007)

My car finally made it to Korea after waiting since August. I have been slowly purchasing parts for the install. Below are a couple pics of the equipment I will be installing. Excuse the crappiness, I am no photographer. I can't wait. 

Arc 900.6 (Thanks azngotskills!)









DRZ (Thanks 02TurboA4!)









Hybrid L6 and L1 (Thanks Scott!)



















And finally this is what i've been rockin' for the past 2 years:

















sorry, no pics of the ****ty $10 4" coaxials in the dash


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Great equipment.
Can't wait for the install pics.
L6's=DROOL.
That's the only HAT speaker that I haven't tested in my car.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Doitor, I think you can fit them in your pillar


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Doitor, I think you can fit them in your pillar


Are you reading my mind.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

yes I am, and to answer your other question......5 L8's in each door will not fit!!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

BigRed said:


> 5 L8's in each door will not fit!!


Are you sure?
Want to bet?
Not with me, of course.
Now stop highjacking this thread.


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

Where in korea do you live? That is such an old school truck. Ahhh... memories... haha
Did you used to live in the states?


----------



## riceaterslc (Sep 9, 2007)

hibuhibu said:


> Where in korea do you live? That is such an old school truck. Ahhh... memories... haha
> Did you used to live in the states?


Pyongtaek, about an hour south of Seoul w/ no traffic. the truck's a '94, not that old, just seen it's betters days. i'm an american, just stationed here for a little while  



doitor said:


> Great equipment.
> Can't wait for the install pics.
> L6's=DROOL.
> That's the only HAT speaker that I haven't tested in my car.


thanks! I can't wait to see what all this HAT hype is about


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Hellavu upgrade.......congrats. What do the HAT 6's cost?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Good luck on the system and enjoy the amp  Please be sure to add a full security system and keep it protected from possible break ins. Sorry, dont mean to jinx you but something to think about


----------



## riceaterslc (Sep 9, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Hellavu upgrade.......congrats. What do the HAT 6's cost?


i got them during the "we won competition in the world" sale. IIRC they were like $400 for the pair? 



azngotskills said:


> Good luck on the system and enjoy the amp Please be sure to add a full security system and keep it protected from possible break ins. Sorry, dont mean to jinx you but something to think about


thanks again for all your help with the amp. security systems are something i know absolutely nothing about. in the past i've relied on factory alarms...thanks for advice


----------



## xtwistedx (Feb 19, 2008)

haha o man that car is great! nice equip tho


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

So is that one of the cars that gets passed around when your tour of duty is up?

Juan


----------



## riceaterslc (Sep 9, 2007)

OldOneEye said:


> So is that one of the cars that gets passed around when your tour of duty is up?
> 
> Juan


i bought it outright from the korean market. paid $800 2 years ago and only had to put a fuel pump in it. another guy in my unit is gonna buy it off of me for what i paid. i just need to get out of this field problem and pick up my car!


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

You probably do not need to worry about break in unless you leave your wallet right on the seat or dash board. Break in is not really common in Korea.


----------



## riceaterslc (Sep 9, 2007)

little update. haven't done anything stereo related but run a power wire for the DC-DC converter. i did get suspension, exhaust and gauges installed. will start on the deadener this weekend.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

riceaterslc said:


> little update. haven't done anything stereo related but run a power wire for the DC-DC converter. i did get suspension, exhaust and gauges installed. will start on the deadener this weekend.


those guages look stock. nice.


----------



## Rock-G (Apr 6, 2008)

x2

very clean install with the gauges


----------



## riceaterslc (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks for the compliments on the gauges guys. my window regulator decided to **** the bed on saturday and it got me motivated to start on my sound deadening. it is my first time installing raammat and damn it's some messy ****. note: dont crawl around in the trunk while installing then sit on tan interior seat without checking pants first. i think it turned out not horrible for my first time.

F U window regulator!



















would you guys put mat on this parcel shelf? i am most likely going to mount my amp rack on the underside...

looking up from the trunk:


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

More pics of actual car please.(exterior)


----------



## riceaterslc (Sep 9, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> More pics of actual car please.(exterior)


its just a stock black jetta. nothing really to see.


----------



## chongl (Jan 8, 2008)

Why do you have 2 Oil gauges? Is one temperature and the other pressure?


----------



## riceaterslc (Sep 9, 2007)

chongl said:


> Why do you have 2 Oil gauges? Is one temperature and the other pressure?


yup!


----------



## J.D (Feb 24, 2008)

That's a nice start... I'm really curious on that parcel shelf...that's where I have my amps as well, and because I didn't use the sounddeading material over there,there are a few rattles around there...I'll probably put somematerial on the car interior side.


----------



## riceaterslc (Sep 9, 2007)

i always forget to take pics along the way but here is one after deadening / ensoliting the main floor. still have to ensolite the rear seat area:










and my furryletters sheathing:


----------



## fury (Dec 12, 2007)

Very nice!

I have a Bora too, i find it very easy to work on.

I had the cheap $1 window clip in mine fail too, $300 later was replaced with a metal one... Sadly it was raining here and I have no garage... so had to get it done asap.

Have not yet started deadening but I plan on trying IB in the boot, hence sealing/reinforcing/deadening the parcel shelf 

BTW PLENTY of room in the kicks for big speakers.
I have 5.25" midranges there, and my pedals are on the RIGHT side of the car


----------



## riceaterslc (Sep 9, 2007)

fury said:


> I had the cheap $1 window clip in mine fail too, $300 later was replaced with a metal one... Sadly it was raining here and I have no garage... so had to get it done asap.
> 
> Have not yet started deadening but I plan on trying IB in the boot, hence sealing/reinforcing/deadening the parcel shelf


$300?! the dealership didn't do it on warranty?

good luck w/ IB. thats going to be a lot of cutting on the rear deck, but i'm sure it will be worth it!


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

nice progress. I would say surely do sound deaden the parcel shelf. At least that way you have a fully sealed boot to work with.


----------



## fury (Dec 12, 2007)

That's $300 AUD btw...
No, car is out of warranty and dealerships here aren't nice 

Not planning on cutting the rear deck, just sealing it up.
Will put the subs in against the rear of the seats.


----------



## exonn (Jan 31, 2008)

keep going...


----------



## riceaterslc (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks for the replies guys. i had a little time to work on the L1's. i have very limited resources here and i wanted to maintain factory look. took about 10 minutes w/ the dremel. next one will be more precise.

stock:









after cutting and mounting L1:

















looks like stock agian:


----------



## fury (Dec 12, 2007)

Waiting to see if those L6's fit in... and look "stock"


----------



## riceaterslc (Sep 9, 2007)

well i finished laying down the ensolite on the interior of the car and put all the carpets/seats back in. i have to say, for all that damn work laying rammatt and ensolite down, it made no difference in sound deadening. i still have to do 3/4 doors but i'm not expecting any results. oh well, live and learn i guess.


----------



## fury (Dec 12, 2007)

I noticed my car has a pretty beefy layer of sound blocker from the factory.

There's a fairly thick layer of underlay, then there's a thick heavily loaded rubbery layer (similar to gspot i think), and then some pretty thick carpet over that.

I only plan on SD'ing the kicks, front doors, rear seat/rear firewall and boot... as this is where speakers are going.


----------



## riceaterslc (Sep 9, 2007)

fury said:


> I noticed my car has a pretty beefy layer of sound blocker from the factory.
> 
> There's a fairly thick layer of underlay, then there's a thick heavily loaded rubbery layer (similar to gspot i think), and then some pretty thick carpet over that.
> 
> I only plan on SD'ing the kicks, front doors, rear seat/rear firewall and boot... as this is where speakers are going.


good plan. IMO it really isn't worth the effort in our cars to tear the whole thing apart.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

fury said:


> Waiting to see if those L6's fit in... and look "stock"


AN l6 will drop into those doors with LOTS of room left over. \Oh, and $300?? The entire regulator should have only been $130.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

yeah certainly do the doors, realistically, you should run at least 2 layers in the doors and then one layer at least on the door skin mounting face.
also do dynazorb or equivalent behind the speaker. The sound in the car made a big difference in my golf.

but even with 2 layers of Deading you could still here it thru the doors so i installed a single square of dynazorb directly behind the speakers. Now you dont hear anything from outside unless i open my windows.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I'd pull the regulators out and go to town. It's SOOO much easier with the regulators out.


----------



## riceaterslc (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks for the advice guys. i didn't take pictures but when i fixed my pass. side window i pulled everything out. i only put 1 layer of matt on the outter and inner panels, plus some ensolite behind the woofer location and on the inner panel. 

window regulator repair kit cost me $44 for both pass. and driver's side.


----------



## riceaterslc (Sep 9, 2007)

got the head unit installed, but no amp yet so no sound.. hopefully this weekend i'll at least have the components running


----------

